# Lib Tech C2X or C3?



## Xavipenya (Jan 6, 2019)

Hey guys! 

This is Xavi from Barcelona and I hope you can give me a hand, first post here. I have finally decided to replace my good-old snowboard and go for one from Lib tech. 

The main reason is that I snowboard in the pyrinees' resorts (mostly groomed, hard packed snow) and I'm sure that magnetraction will come handy. I'm 6'0, 192lbs and US 12 and I was riding a pure camber board (from 2006) until now. My style is intermediate-level freeride. I like speeding down, catching some jumps/natural features and not-so-crazy off-piste if there's pow.

After some research, looks like any of their C3s would be the right board for me..but last year I tried a Bataleon Goliath and I quite enjoyed the triple base thing, as my legs didn't get as tired (I'm also 36yo by the way). 

Would a C2X be the right compromise? I don't mind paying the extra buck as I probably snowboard 10 times/yr and I'd like the board to last for a long time (again).

I'd really appreciate if you could help me shortlisting a couple of their boards - which I'd try to rent before making a call. Please let me know if I have missed any key info. 

Muchas gracias!
Xavi


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

They are 3 different things: C3, c2 and triple base. So C3 is going to be the most like your traditional camber...ime c3 is a poor replacement for traditional camber. So C2 has rocker in the middle of the board verses triple base you have 3 bevels all parallel to the length of the board...that is you have a toe edge bevel, a flat middle and a heel edge bevel. C2 and triple bevel are two completely different things.

For freedride carving on groomed, ice and firmed packed...there is nothing better than traditional camber.

C2 can do more short and quick hod rod turns, but you have to be dynamic.

Magnetraction edges is fine for slow to medium speed for more edge dig...but you give up speed and edge hold of the traditional full cam no mag board.

And triple base...has never appealed to me...it seems like riding a butter knife and smearing cream cheese...YUK.


----------



## Xavipenya (Jan 6, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> They are 3 different things: C3, c2 and triple base. So C3 is going to be the most like your traditional camber...ime c3 is a poor replacement for traditional camber. So C2 has rocker in the middle of the board verses triple base you have 3 bevels all parallel to the length of the board...that is you have a toe edge bevel, a flat middle and a heel edge bevel. C2 and triple bevel are two completely different things.
> 
> For freedride carving on groomed, ice and firmed packed...there is nothing better than traditional camber.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply! Yeah, I've heard the triple base is quite polarizing. Good feedback, now I'm pretty convinced C2 is out of the equation.

I guess I had a good experience comparing the triple base to my old board and now I'm hoping to get the best of 2 world's (camber for my style of riding + some new tech that makes it easier/less demanding for me to ride).

Do you guys think C3s are a good compromise or they have no impact whatsoever on the physical exertion?

Thanks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Me thinks, c3 is shit...in the bad sense. C2 will help force you to become a more dynamic rider...is it easier...in some ways yes and other ways no. If you wanting an easier riding board...get a directional cambered twin in a softer flex. And if you want to challenge yourself to become more dynamic...get a gnu rider's choice c2btx in a 162...which should offer you the opportunity to develop more control skills.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

It really depends on the board. C3 on the Hot Knife didn't ride like traditional camber for me; I could really feel the rocker between the feet. (A great board if you want that.)

My Gnu Mullair, also C3, feels like traditional camber. So did the lib x Lost rocket and Gnu Spam, all C3, but really very different profiles.

C2X is awesome if you like CRC. That profile works really well on the space case, TRS, etc. That and the ripsaw profile from never summer are the only CRC profiles that I really like. I probably wouldn't buy a regular C2 board again other than for powder.

Can't comment on TBT.

For me, traditional camber or a very aggressive CRC is where it's at for edge hold.


----------



## Yasan0va (Apr 16, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Me thinks, c3 is shit...in the bad sense. C2 will help force you to become a more dynamic rider...is it easier...in some ways yes and other ways no. If you wanting an easier riding board...get a directional cambered twin in a softer flex. And if you want to challenge yourself to become more dynamic...get a gnu rider's choice c2btx in a 162...which should offer you the opportunity to develop more control skills.


I respectfully disagree with you. I believe C3 is much more aggressive than traditional camber and bites down harder during hard carves while racing GS. I don't necessarily disagree with you on whether C3 may give up a little speed during those bites as it seems logical by the laws of physics, but if so, at negligible amounts which I can verify based on race times. C3 is designed for speed demons that want to leave a knife scar on the face of boiler plates. With that said, I only ride my hot knife (C3) for racing. 

C2 and traditional camber are both very dynamic but subtly different. Depending on who I go ride with for the day, I'll either bring C2 or my traditional. If spending most of the day on trails, I'll bring C2; throw in a good amount of woods and extreme moguls, I'll bring the traditional. Although the C2 is an all mountain generalist, it is still similar to C3 in the sense that it provides pressure points in the middle and at the ends. Therefore, it's only marginally more ideal for trails, ice, and park than a traditional. However, the ultimate all-mountain generalist still gets handed over to the traditional camber as it is designed to grab with the entire length, hence why I pick it when I know woods will be involved. However, because the pressure is spread out evenly across the whole length, it's marginally less biting on boiler plate, which is the nickname for solid ice (for those of you traditional diehards, which I was one, about to attack me for this statement, I believe you haven't given a full faith attempt at C2 and C3; also alpine boards are a different topic at a different time). 

With that said, I know all these new tech sound nice and flashy but if you still want the ultimate generalist board with the intention of doing everything including park and woods, traditional camber is the way to go. If you plan on doing a little less woods, C2 is the way to go. If you plan on racing without an alpine board, C3 is the way to go. 

Just to be safe, in case you were wondering, S rockers and full rocker boards are restricted to two situations only: 1. You are new to the game and really want something forgiving and plan on getting another board in a few years when you get better. 2. Powder, powder, and MORE POWDER and need to float. Rockers suck on everything else, and do not get fooled by the advice of 70% of boarders out there who tell you it's better for the park. The truth is, as you get good in the park, you actually need a board that can control and carve well so that you can follow your lines and get lined up precisely. Even landings are more effective when you can carve properly out of them contrary to the belief of rockers being more forgiving. If you end up digging your edge perpendicular to the fall line, you're going to bite the snow regardless of rocker or camber and biting on rails or tables has nothing to do with profile but making sure you detune the portion of your edge that will regularly ride features. If this shocks you, watch the Olympic pros; you'll find that they are actually carving hard in the half pipe or to line up quickly for the next feature after landing. They only slip to bleed speed if needed.


----------



## Yasan0va (Apr 16, 2020)

Also, Magnetraction is only a booster. A lot of people think it means you don't have to sharpen as much but that depends on your style. If 10 is a fresh sharp edge and 1 being you were paving a road with your edge, magnatraction only helps to boost by 1 or 2. So if you have fresh sharp 10, mag will bring it to 11. If you're at a 5 because it's been a while, it might bring you to 6. So a board without mag at 8 will still grab better. Also, this only applies to ice. Mag is negligible for anything else.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola Xavi. Have you decided to do full-time snowboarding since retiring from football?

My previous board was a C2, I'm currently on a libtech box knife that is a C3. I much prefer the C3. The aggressiveness of the board is more than the sidecut. I don't consider the box knife overly aggressive, but it definitely handles the hardpack better than the C2 Riders Choice.

I did a few days in Granvalira in Andorra and there aren't a whole lot of trees there. If that's typical of the Pyrenees then I would opt for the C3. I would have loved to have my box knife there over the rental flying V I had. Plus no VAT if you buy in Andorra and when I was browsing the shops in town they had a lot of libtech and gnu there.


----------



## Yasan0va (Apr 16, 2020)

Xavipenya said:


> Thanks for your reply! Yeah, I've heard the triple base is quite polarizing. Good feedback, now I'm pretty convinced C2 is out of the equation.
> 
> I guess I had a good experience comparing the triple base to my old board and now I'm hoping to get the best of 2 world's (camber for my style of riding + some new tech that makes it easier/less demanding for me to ride).
> 
> ...


Go with C3. Similar to camber but grabs even better. I would keep C3 away from woods and major parks though... I think it's even less forgiving than traditional camber unless you're looking to carve.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Everyone here has an opinion, but you actually got to ride 3bt side by side with your board and liked it. What else do you need to know? For everyone who says it sucks there’s someone who loves it. I’d say go with what felt best to you. Looks like Goliath , Jam, Omni and The one might fit you. An Evil Twin if you want a more freestyle option.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I like c3 and a midflex for dicking around. Its a great smile inducing combo. For riding around with my serious face full camber and stiffness FTW.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Did a camber board fuck libtech's girlfriend or something? It's so funny they just won't call it camber


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Did a camber board fuck libtech's girlfriend or something? It's so funny they just won't call it camber


It's called brand consistency. Their entire companies marketing revolves around banana. Marketing is real even if its dumb.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Camber is back in a big way. My affection for it means I'm not looking at Lib or NeverSummer. There comes a point where throwing all of your marketing eggs into one basket can be limiting.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Bataleon Carver.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I think C2X is fun on groomed terrain, carving and stuff. C3 seems better in deeper snow and powder, maybe besides the Orca.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I had the opposite experience -- C3 for hold on groomed, C2/C2X/C2E for float. Did you mean the opposite?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

taco tuesday said:


> Bataleon Carver.


If your looking for a directional free ride this should be on your list. With your shoe shoe size the added width will help, and the 3bt will offset that to be quick edge to edge. This year they have a 158 and 2021 a 158 and 160. Im 6’0 205 size 10.5/11 and plan on picking one up for bombing groomers and carving, not sure if I want the 158 or 160


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

zc1 said:


> I had the opposite experience -- C3 for hold on groomed, C2/C2X/C2E for float. Did you mean the opposite?


I said C2X was fun on groomers. Didn't say C3 was worse or bad, so you didn't have an opposite experience. Some of the C2X is sketchy in deep snow, while C2 and C2E is ok, maybe easier than C3 but not better.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Xavi, I have ridden all of the Lib Tech camber profiles, a couple of Bataleons, Never Summers, and sundry other company's boards.
For what you describe (very good edge hold plus easier turnability than regular camber), I recommend looking at full camber boards that have a "spoon-shape" at the contact points. Almost all of the benefits of camber without the catchiness.

A couple examples: Endeavor Clout, Jones Aviator 

Research them and check reviews.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> I said C2X was fun on groomers. Didn't say C3 was worse or bad, so you didn't have an opposite experience. Some of the C2X is sketchy in deep snow, while C2 and C2E is ok, maybe easier than C3 but not better.


Was referring to "C3 seems better in deeper snow and powder." If that meant "better than C2X" (my assumption since the preceeding sentence was about C2X) then I had the opposite experience. Neither here nor there. I asked a question. You answered. Thanks.


----------

